# Veneta Comparison



## jbags07

Seasoned BVettes are very familiar with the Veneta, the various sizes and styles. But to those of us who discovered the Veneta post TM, its not possible to go to the boutique and view the various sizes. Sometimes its helpful to see the various sizes together before making a purchase.  And b/c the Veneta changed in several ways in 2015/2016, it can be confusing to those unfamiliar (as I was), when they are scouring the internet for that perfect first Veneta. So i took a bunch of pix and labeled them (forgive the sloppy handwriting please   ), as this is intended as a purely educational exercise!

Old Veneta refers to the older style, prior to 2015/2016 when several changes were made. These bags have raw edges, flatter handles without the intrecciato weave, bottoms are more squared, and each is a tad smaller then its New Style counterpart.

New Style refers to the Venetas produced during and after the 2015/2016 season. The edges are sealed, giving it a more finished look…the handles are puffier and have the intrecciato weave extending up the handle…the bottom corners are more rounded in shape….and the bags are a tad larger then their old style counterparts.

BV experts please comment if I got anything wrong or forgot to add anything. As i sit here it occurs to me i should measure each bag…I can do that tomorrow and post the measurements. A lot of Venetas are not being labeled correctly on reseller sites. The New style medium in Sapphire I will post below, was listed for example as a large…the color was so pretty i decided to keep it, but its definitely a medium, as you can see next to Nero.


----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## Evergreen602

Wow!  Excellent thread @jbags07!  Such an awesome reference tool.  I'll be coming back to this thread again and again.  Thank you for posting all these images!


----------



## jbags07

@_Moravia_ , these are the pix….let me know if you would like me to add any specific pix to the post….


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Wow!  Excellent thread @jbags07!  Such an awesome reference tool.  I'll be coming back to this thread again and again.  Thank you for posting all these images!


Thank you!  I did not understand the size/style differences until i started buying them, so i hope this helps newby BVettes (buying TM Venetas)!


----------



## dolali

WOWZA! very helpful, and informative... All different sizes, old and new, in one place 
Thank you so much for taking the time to take these pictures!  You have a beautiful Veneta collection


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> WOWZA! very helpful, and informative... All different sizes, old and new, in one place
> Thank you so much for taking the time to take these pictures!  You have a beautiful Veneta collection


Thank you  it can be a rabbit hole i have quite a few more, in various colors/sizes. I can post those here too if anyone is interested in seeing what some of the colors look like….some of the pix on the color thread are no longer visible, and all of my Venetas except the 2 new style pictured, are all older bags….


----------



## Euclase

What a fantastic reference posting, @jbags07 ! Thank you so much for taking the time to document and share everything!


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you for all the comparison pics! So helpful! I especially love the metallic one!


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> Thank you  it can be a rabbit hole i have quite a few more, in various colors/sizes. I can post those here too if anyone is interested in seeing what some of the colors look like….some of the pix on the color thread are no longer visible, and all of my Venetas except the 2 new style pictured, are all older bags….



If it is not too much trouble, I would LOVE to see your Venetas!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> What a fantastic reference posting, @jbags07 ! Thank you so much for taking the time to document and share everything!



thank u for your kind words  the BV forum members have always been so helpful to me in my bag journey, happy to give back 

[/QUOTE]


JenJBS said:


> Thank you for all the comparison pics! So helpful! I especially love the metallic one!


Thank you   She is a beauty…Medium Armatura Veneta…



dolali said:


> If it is not too much trouble, I would LOVE to see your Venetas!



no trouble at all… Might take me a couple days to get to it, but i can post my Veneta collection….thank u for letting me share


----------



## zinacef

Jbags07, thank you for this post. great cliff notes!


----------



## weezer

@jbags07 
Thank you so much for your awesome info-packed photos  
Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## rose60610

Thank you for these fantastic comparisons!


----------



## jbags07

zinacef said:


> Jbags07, thank you for this post. great cliff notes!



my pleasure!



weezer said:


> @jbags07
> Thank you so much for your awesome info-packed photos
> Your collection is beautiful!



thank u so much 



rose60610 said:


> Thank you for these fantastic comparisons!


Happy to help


----------



## jeune_fille

Wowww.. this is such a nice thread! Thank you @jbags07


----------



## Gourmetgal

Prefer the old style raw edge but like the new style shape!


----------



## jbags07

Gourmetgal said:


> Prefer the old style raw edge but like the new style shape!


Me too. Both versions are beautiful, i do prefer the older style….


----------



## Baghera

Thank you...when you have time, kindly post a side by side and one on top of the other pictures of the old Maxi Veneta and the Large New Style Veneta.  I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## jbags07

Baghera said:


> Thank you...when you have time, kindly post a side by side and one on top of the other pictures of the old Maxi Veneta and the Large New Style Veneta.  I'd appreciate it very much.


I will snap some pix tomro in natural light and post for you….the maxi is pretty big….but they drape more and do not look ‘as big’ if that makes sense, if they are very broken in. Of my 3, one is very broken in with great drape, and one has more structure and bulk. I will post both for you.


----------



## jbags07

@Baghera , here are the pix you requested…..



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Very broken in Maxi next to new style Large




Maxi and new style Large Veneta



Maxi and new style Large Veneta



new style Large on top of Maxi



New style Large on top of Maxi



Maxi next to new style Large Veneta



new style Large atop the 3 Maxi Venetas



On left, old style Large on top of Maxi…on right, new Large on top of Maxi Veneta




old styles…Medium, Large, and Maxi….






new styles, Medium and Large, atop old style Maxi Veneta



Maxi, new Large, old Large, new Medium, old Medium


----------



## jbags07

@Baghera , the size of the new Large and old Maxi is similar, the Maxi just a tad bigger in width, and a couple of inches larger in height…its the drop thats most significant…..so between the added height, and bigger drop, it definitely has a larger overall footprint and appearance. Most people who like larger hobos can pull it off, but its quite a large bag for those who are shorter in stature, petite, and with a small frame…..and yet, the Olsen twins and Nicole Richie have always been able to make large bags work for them!  The Maxi can overwhelm a small framed gal tho….


----------



## jbags07

I am adding some pix of my Veneta collection per your requests. Hi, my name is jbags and I have a Veneta addiction


----------



## jbags07

the Babies…..top row left to right….
Rose, Ebano Intagli, Tiger Maple, Ebano Dune, Burnt Orange, Turbolence, Nero, and  Flamingo


----------



## jbags07

Medium Venetas…..


Sapphire, Duchesse, Petal, Armatura, Tiger Maple, Nero, Corniola


----------



## jbags07

Large Venetas


Nero, Tourmaline, Atlantic, Indigo Silk Mini Ponza



50th Anniversary Cervo w/Ostrich & Lizard, Paille Nuvolato, Ebano, Camel



Regent Green, Barolo Velvet Treatment, Cassis















New addition to the family, arriving Monday. Not sure yet which green this is


----------



## jbags07

Maxi Venetas



Nero with Velvet treatment, Electrique Minionde, Ebano Intagli





Ebano Intagli treatment


Nero with Velvet Treatment


----------



## dolali

@jbags07  amazing collection! Thank you for sharing these pics with us. So very helpful


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I am adding some pix of my Veneta collection per your requests. Hi, my name is jbags and I have a Veneta addiction
> 
> View attachment 5289237
> View attachment 5289238


Girl you need to get insurance.


----------



## 880

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  I did not understand the size/style differences until i started buying them, so i hope this helps newby BVettes (buying TM Venetas)!


Thank you so much for this! I also loved seeing your beautiful BVs!


----------



## Evergreen602

@jbags07, I think I may want to live in your closet!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Love both your greens.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Girl you need to get insurance.



   That made me Lol….



880 said:


> Thank you so much for this! I also loved seeing your beautiful BVs!


Thank you for letting me share, and for your kind words 



Evergreen602 said:


> @jbags07, I think I may want to live in your closet!


Smells pretty good in there, you are welcome anytime


----------



## jbags07

Gourmetgal said:


> Love both your greens.


Thank u so much   I am excited to see what green the new one is….will post ‘real’ pix when she arrives….i am hoping for a nice forest green….there is a bright kelly green Veneta BV also did that i would die to get into my collection….


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Large Venetas
> View attachment 5289255
> 
> Nero, Tourmaline, Atlantic, Indigo Silk Mini Ponza
> 
> View attachment 5289256
> 
> 50th Anniversary Cervo w/Ostrich & Lizard, Paille Nuvolato, Ebano, Camel
> 
> View attachment 5289257
> 
> Regent Green, Barolo Velvet Treatment, Cassis
> 
> View attachment 5289258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289259
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289261
> 
> New addition to the family, arriving Monday. Not sure yet which green this is



Looks like menthe? If yes we are twins! Menthe was my first Veneta.


----------



## jeune_fille

I love your Veneta collection.


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> I am adding some pix of my Veneta collection per your requests. Hi, my name is jbags and I have a Veneta addiction
> 
> View attachment 5289237
> View attachment 5289238


----------



## indiaink

WOW, what a collection!


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Looks like menthe? If yes we are twins! Menthe was my first Veneta.


Post yours!  Would love to see. Hope mine is Menthe too


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> WOW, what a collection!


Thank you  you might spot a few from the omg closet


----------



## Baghera

thank you so much!  these ...I don't have the words...art!


----------



## jbags07

Baghera said:


> thank you so much!  these ...I don't have the words...art!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

BVettes!
Ive shown u mine now show us yours! Bring on the Veneta eye candy


----------



## babypanda

jbags07 said:


> BVettes!
> Ive shown u mine now show us yours! Bring on the Veneta eye candy


Well here’s my one and only classic medium Veneta in tourmaline. I love this bag so so much and so happy I bought it from the boutique right before they discontinued the model.


----------



## jbags07

babypanda said:


> Well here’s my one and only classic medium Veneta in tourmaline. I love this bag so so much and so happy I bought it from the boutique right before they discontinued the model.


Tourmaline is an amazing color.  Your Veneta is beautiful   Thank u for sharing


----------



## jbags07

Sharing a pic of my new Veneta. Size large in the old style, but still has its Barneys tag on it!  
@jeune_fille , i am pretty positive it is indeed Menthe….
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Bag twins!


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Sharing a pic of my new Veneta. Size large in the old style, but still has its Barneys tag on it!
> @jeune_fille , i am pretty positive it is indeed Menthe….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag twins!



It is a really lovely color. Which reminds me, I owe you some pictures of my bags haha. I am so busy that's why I havent done that.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Love that color green!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Sharing a pic of my new Veneta. Size large in the old style, but still has its Barneys tag on it!
> @jeune_fille , i am pretty positive it is indeed Menthe….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag twins!


That green is stunning!


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> It is a really lovely color. Which reminds me, I owe you some pictures of my bags haha. I am so busy that's why I havent done that.


Would love to see when u are able to snap pix. And yes, really loving this green so much!


----------



## jbags07

Gourmetgal said:


> Love that color green!





Evergreen602 said:


> That green is stunning!



Thank you both!  I hesitated buying it b/c the price was a bit outrageous and I’ve been very bad this year, but so glad i did. Its a gorgeous green and actually pretty neutral too….


----------



## lovemybags_g

@jbags07 What a lovely collection!! 
I'm so glad I found this thread because I just started my search on getting my first BV and I think I'm set on a Veneta bag!
Are you able to carry the new style medium on your shoulder?
And where did you find that red dog tag! it's the cutest!


----------



## jbags07

lovemybags_g said:


> @jbags07 What a lovely collection!!
> I'm so glad I found this thread because I just started my search on getting my first BV and I think I'm set on a Veneta bag!
> Are you able to carry the new style medium on your shoulder?
> And where did you find that red dog tag! it's the cutest!


Thank you 
The new style medium can be carried on the shoulder better then the old style medium, there is more space in the drop. A really heavy coat or jacket might make it difficult, but a non bulky coat would be fine. And lighter jackets or sweaters etc, no problem. 
the doggo charm is my favorite!  I bought a gray one last year from the Orlando outlet, and asked about the China Red, and they kindly searched for me and found one at an outlet in CA. You can try that route. And if unsuccessful, they pop up on ebay every so often, so just check regularly. If i see one i will let u know….and if you buy a Veneta for your first BV, please do a reveal!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> @_Moravia_ , these are the pix….let me know if you would like me to add any specific pix to the post….




@jbags07 - thank you, thank you, thank you! Life got in the way so I haven't had an opportunity to properly peruse this thread yet but your comparison photos are invaluable and much appreciated!! Thanks very much for taking the time to do this. What a fabulous collection!!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> @jbags07 - thank you, thank you, thank you! Life got in the way so I haven't had an opportunity to properly peruse this thread yet but your comparison photos are invaluable and much appreciated!! Thanks very much for taking the time to do this. What a fabulous collection!!


You are very welcome!  If you would like to see any angles or comparisons i neglected to post, let me know and i am happy to add….and thank u for your kind words ….until tackling this post for pix, i did not realize how large my Veneta collection has grown


----------

